# Sleep deprivation - we've spoiled him!!



## LH1 (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

After a bit of advice before I go mad due to lack of sleep!

Tom is 8 months old and has been going mad with his teeth for the last month.  He has his two bottom ones that seem to have come without too much trouble but is having a lot of trouble with his top ones!

Anyway, to get to the point, we started putting him in bed with us in the early hours due to having a few nights on the run of him waking every hour.  We now can't seem to get him to sleep through in his own bed  -  last night he must have woke a dozen times!!

If we persevere with just settling him in his cot will he eventually realise there's no point in him waking up  My h/v just says we shouldn't have started it in the first place as babies catch on quick (loads of help)!!

Has anyone had the same problem, if so, do you have a rough timescale (it would be nice to know that i'm going to get some sleep in a fortnights time)??

Look forward to a reply (please)!!!!

Many thanks 

An extremely tired Lou


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Lou

How are you doing??

jxx


----------



## LH1 (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Jeanette

Thanks for the reply.  Went to see HV again and she just told me we would have to ride the storm and perservere.  Me and hubby got all geared up and decided that we would take it in turns to sleep in the spare room so that we would get one nights sleep each.

Here's how it went:-

Night 1  -  DH on duty.  12.20am  -  Tom crying.  DH goes in to settle him then came to wake me up!!  Tom's full of a cold!!

Thats as far as we have got I'm afraid.  He's still really snuffly and I think a tooth is imminent so I feel really cruel to leave him to cry in the night when he's not feeling well so he ends up in bed with us!!

I know we're being really soft with him but I would feel a lot better doing it when I know he's 100%.

I'll keep in touch and let you know how we get on the next time we try!

Thanks very much

Lou


----------

